# Moddoo Lights Question



## Brasso (Oct 12, 2011)

Do all of the Moddoo lights come on in High first and reset to High?

I've been eying them for a while, but I have no use for a 700 lumen light that always comes on in High. Talk about destroying your night vision.


----------



## emu124 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oveready sold some L-M-H triples. But they're out of stock at the moment :shrug:


----------



## S1LVA (Oct 12, 2011)

As of right now, they have two of the black Moddoolar heads (not the drop-ins) 1 cool and 1 neutral with Low first. And a couple of the natural heads with xp-e's, also with Low first.

Don't hesitate to get one, they're great!

S1LVA


----------



## Brasso (Oct 12, 2011)

I see. So you have to just scroll down and use the drop down menu to see what led's/driver are available? 

When the 3 mode High CRI xpg, L-M-H is available, I'm all over it.


----------



## Sanderman (Nov 27, 2011)

Just go to their site and email Dan asking for one. I got an LMH warm CRI from them a few weeks ago even though it wasn't listed on the site. They built it in just a week and it's fantastic.

Joe




Brasso said:


> I see. So you have to just scroll down and use the drop down menu to see what led's/driver are available?
> 
> When the 3 mode High CRI xpg, L-M-H is available, I'm all over it.


----------

